# Seeking help



## Fifa84aaa (Jul 28, 2019)

hope all is great. I wanted to ask for some help please, im looking for someone here in Istanbul help me to join please please please. I was leaving earlier in Dubai have one mason friend, i have asked him before incase of any recommendation and he agreed, but now I’ve been trying to contact him but no tesponse.
So please if you or you know someone in town that can help please.
I have tried visiting the lodge before but the security guy told me that im not allowed to visit unless im mason. There is an english lodge here but couldnt  reach 
So pleaaasse.
Really appreciated,
Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## Winter (Jul 28, 2019)

The website for the Grand Lodge of Turkey will have the contact info you need.  Good luck.

https://www.mason.org.tr/


----------



## Fifa84aaa (Jul 28, 2019)

I did contact them but no one speaks english.
Please advice if you have any contacts here i can be corporate with.


----------



## Winter (Jul 28, 2019)

Fifa84aaa said:


> I did contact them but no one speaks english.
> Please advice if you have any contacts here i can be corporate with.



Sorry, I do not.


----------



## Fifa84aaa (Jul 28, 2019)

Winter said:


> Sorry, I do not.


Appreciated


----------



## Mike Martin (Jul 29, 2019)

I suspect that you will not get far if you do not speak Turkish.


----------



## Fifa84aaa (Jul 30, 2019)

Mike Martin said:


> I suspect that you will not get far if you do not speak Turkish.


Appreciate your response, but there is a special English lodge cause many foreigners that don't speak Turkish, and I'm already working on my Language .
Im just trying to find the way to join :S


----------



## Mike Martin (Jul 30, 2019)

Fifa84aaa said:


> Appreciate your response, but there is a special English lodge cause many foreigners that don't speak Turkish, and I'm already working on my Language .
> Im just trying to find the way to join :S


I thought you said that no one at the Grand Lodge spoke English? How did they manage to tell you that they have such a Lodge??

As the way to join in Turkey, it is the same as in any other country. If you do not know any Freemasons personally, you contact the Grand Lodge of the country to ask about joining.


----------



## Fifa84aaa (Jul 30, 2019)

The website saying that there is an english lodge within the grand lodge of Istanbul, but i have called them and the person who's answering said that he don't speak english and i have asked him to talk to someone who can speak english but unfortunately he didn't understand .
and I'm trying to find a freemason but i didn't find till now, I've been dreaming to be part of freemasonry since i was kid lol and now I'm 35 Y.O.
I will try to contact them again now so hopefully someone can talk to me.


----------



## bro.william (Jul 30, 2019)

It appears the English-speaking lodge in Istanbul is Freedom Lodge No. 35.  They're who you're looking for.  I couldn't find any contact details, but it would appear that the Mandate Lodge No. 4258 in London is twinned with them.  Perhaps if you contacted Mandate Lodge (mandatelodge.org), they might be able to put you in touch.


----------



## Fifa84aaa (Jul 30, 2019)

Dear William
Thanks a lot, Yes i have seen that the freedom lodge is the responsible lodge, but i didn't know that the Mandate lodge is the twinned lodge,
I will contact them and i really appreciate your help.
Thank you very much.


----------



## kabelo (Aug 5, 2019)

Hello my name is Kabelo from south Africa iam 34 years place help me to join Freemason l stay in Kimberley northern cape my contact 0659003894


----------



## Winter (Aug 5, 2019)

kabelo said:


> Hello my name is Kabelo from south Africa iam 34 years place help me to join Freemason l stay in Kimberley northern cape my contact 0659003894View attachment 6605


Try the Grand Lodge of South Africa. They have contact info on their site. I'm not sure about their regularity, though. 

http://www.grandlodge.co.za/

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 5, 2019)

Winter said:


> I'm not sure about their regularity, though.



Recognized by all three of my GLs.


----------



## Winter (Aug 5, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> Recognized by all three of my GLs.


Thanks. I was on my phone and didn't have a chance to check. 

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------

